# Low grade CPU lot and Ram lot on the bay



## darshevo (Jun 29, 2010)

I put 2 lots up today on ebay. 1 is about 4 lbs of ram the other is 3.5 lbs of P3, P4 and celeron CPU's

Here is one of the links:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130405330432&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

If a forum member is the eventual winner let me know with your payment and I will dig up some bonus CPUs or ram to go along with the lot

-Lance


----------



## ttatum007 (Aug 2, 2010)

Do you do well on Ebay? do you find it cost effective versus actual refining the products? the reason i am asking is that i have quite a bit of scrap and i really want to recover the gold, platinum and silver from these materials, but i am a bit intimidated. There is a lot to learn here before i begin. I have everything i need to actually begin, but finding the inspiration is lacking working with these dangerous materials. I have great respect for the chemicals that i will eventually be using but, until then i will keep busting up computer and main frames.


----------



## darshevo (Aug 2, 2010)

e-Scrap is slowly becoming a business for me. I sell off my lower grade stuff to keep the scrap machine running. I keep higher grade stuff for future reference (I haven't done any refining/recovery yet, just been reading reading reading)

eBay is a love hate relationship for me. Sometimes I do really well (far better than if I was processing myself) other times my stuff sells for peanuts. I don't use reserves, I just put it up and let it ride. Play the averages as it were. If you spend some time reading the forums you will see a lot of info regarding selling your stuff vs processing it. 

-Lance


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 4, 2010)

You are right to give careful consideration to the chemicals used
in the processes for recovery and refining. I spent months laboring
over trying the AP process. It is intimidating but is you can follow
a recipe for making a cake or a casserole then you can surely refine.
HOWEVER!!!!!!!! These processes are not for the foolhardy. You can
injure yourself and others permanently!!!

I have enjoyed watching the gold trapped in ecrap items that I have
harvested from computers being scrapped become a little button of
gold. Will I continue doing this long term, probably not as it is hazardous
and I would need a better setup and location to do what I want to do.

If it were me I would look on ebay for a while and see how auctions are
presented, how pictures are done and the verbage is done and their results
and then I would emulate what is successful from observation. Keep fifteen
or twenty pounds of gold fingers for your self and try the AP process
and make yourself a button of gold that weighs an ounce to keep. 
Look for older CPU's and sell them to the crazy collectors of "vintage" cpus
if you can for theirs is a different world for sure!!

Sell off the other stuff to Zack "escrap" or someone like him and
press on to the next thing in life for you. 8)


----------

